# Budgie singing and chirping



## batshevau (Oct 3, 2017)

When you are hand taming a budgie is this a sign that the bird is very comfortable in its new home? Also is the taming process going to be harder since I have another bird? The other bird is hand tamed and is always out of the cage except for bedtime


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Not necessarily. A very new bird can be passive because it's very afraid. 

Please take some time to read up some of the stickies on the forum that will answer a lot of basic questions you have and post if you struggle to find answers you are looking for.


----------



## batshevau (Oct 3, 2017)

Therm said:


> Not necessarily. A very new bird can be passive because it's very afraid.
> 
> Please take some time to read up some of the stickies on the forum that will answer a lot of basic questions you have and post if you struggle to find answers you are looking for.


Thanks you for your reply I was hoping it was a good sign 

I did read a few stickys on taming and found them helpful, I gathered from what they said that this will be a long process.

Idk if you saw my edit about the second bird making it harder too tame the budgie?

I will continue looking through out the forum. :001_smile:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I hadn't seen the edit. 

Firstly, is your new bird in quarantine? This is having it in a different cage, in a different room for 30-45 days? 

So, ideally, when you bring a new bird home you want to leave it to settle down for a week or two without trying to touch it. You can cover the top and three sides of the cage and this will help your new bird feel safe- he's basically not having to check all around himself for predators, he just has one side to keep an eye on so it helps make him feel safe and helps him think of his cage as his safe space. 

While he's settling in these first week or two, you should talk to him and if you want to, sing, read etc too. 

After two weeks, then you can put your hand on the outside of the cage while talking to him and do this for a week or so until he seems comfortable. Watch his body language and learn the cues for when he seems comfortable. 

You can eventually progress to opening the cage and having your hand inside the cage and letting him be comfortable with that and slowly moving towards him, always going slowly and at his pace. 

Now, when it comes to your other bird, if you wait until the new bird is quite comfortable at stepping up before you introduce them, you should be able to maintain a bond with both. It may change a little as they will be interested in one another but that doesn't mean they shouldn't still enjoy coming to see you.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

A lot also depends on the bird, some will be rather easy to tame. Also, some are not easy at all to tame. If they are a pair that is good for the bird, as it has a partner of it"s own species, but can make attempts at taming very hard.


----------



## batshevau (Oct 3, 2017)

Therm said:


> I hadn't seen the edit.
> 
> Firstly, is your new bird in quarantine? This is having it in a different cage, in a different room for 30-45 days?
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to respond. 
OK, so I have made a grave error.... now I am worried. I did not seperate....
Can I still quarantine or is it too late seeing as they have already had contact. 
Should I take them to a vet?



Birdmanca said:


> A lot also depends on the bird, some will be rather easy to tame. Also, some are not easy at all to tame. If they are a pair that is good for the bird, as it has a partner of it"s own species, but can make attempts at taming very hard.


Mm...you are probably right. The budgie might prefer my cockatiels company.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You can still quarantine. It's fine to start it now. It also needs to be a different room from the tiel. How many days have you had your new bird?

It's not wise to mix your budgie and tiel. Cockatiels have a much calmer personality compared to budgies and can find them overwhelming. 

Please take some time to do some research while your new bird is settling in.


----------



## batshevau (Oct 3, 2017)

Therm said:


> You can still quarantine. It's fine to start it now. It also needs to be a different room from the tiel. How many days have you had your new bird?
> 
> It's not wise to mix your budgie and tiel. Cockatiels have a much calmer personality compared to budgies and can find them overwhelming.
> 
> Please take some time to do some research while your new bird is settling in.


I bought the budgie Sunday. So only a few days.
I didn't know not to mix them. What happened was I asked the breeder that I bought my tiel from if I could put a lovebird in the cage or a budgie and I was told not to pair with a lovebird because the lovebird could be to aggressive towards my tiel and instead pair with a budgie.

That's too bad to learn that now :/

Yes I am currently reading up and watching info videos.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie should not be housed in with your cockatiel even after the quarantine period.
Your two birds may get along fine during out of cage time, but budgies are much more energetic and sometimes more assertive than the more docile cockatiels.

Budgies can annoy cockatiels to the point where the cockatiel needs to have its own space.

It is never a good idea to try to house two species of birds in one cage.

I'd move the budgie's cage into a different room and start working with it individually to tame and bond with it.

The advice Therm has offered you is excellent. :thumbup:*


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

You've been given great advice already, I just wanted to ask, you said that the other bird (I'm assuming your cockatiel) is out all the time except bed time. Are you or someone else supervising the bird when it's out?


----------



## batshevau (Oct 3, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your budgie should not be housed in with your cockatiel even after the quarantine period.
> Your two birds may get along fine during out of cage time, but budgies are much more energetic and sometimes more assertive than the more docile cockatiels.
> 
> Budgies can annoy cockatiels to the point where the cockatiel needs to have its own space.
> ...


OK now I know not to mix anymore. I was inclined to mix to avoid any breeding but now I see it could potentially cause a problem. I think I will keep them seperate for good.


----------



## batshevau (Oct 3, 2017)

iHeartPieds said:


> You've been given great advice already, I just wanted to ask, you said that the other bird (I'm assuming your cockatiel) is out all the time except bed time. Are you or someone else supervising the bird when it's out?


I'm a sahm, so the bird is always near me or on me. She goes back in the cage if I do leave the house or if I am sleeping. Before her, I had a male cockatiel for 11 years who was treated the same.


----------

